# Taylor 314 vs. Seagull Maritime SWS Mini-Jumbo vs. Yamaha LJX6C



## Wings of Obsidian

Hey guys, so I'm a fingerstyle guitarist with influences like Mike Dawes, Andy McKee, Ewan Dobson (a lot of the CandyRat Records guys), and I've been looking at a new axe and have hit a rut in my decision. Prices are the same, I'm just comparing features.

You can look up the specs if you want, but I'm just leaning back-and-forth and debating here and want some opinions.

Taylor 314:
Taylor's brand (name recognition)
Expression system
Ebony fretboard
Mahogany back and sides
Sitka Spruce top

Seagull Maritime SWS Mini-Jumbo:
Godin Quantum I pickup
Rosewood fretboard
Mahogany back and sides
Spruce top
1.8" nut with custom spacing at the bridge (a bit more room made for fingerstyle players)

Yamaha LJX6C:
Piezo pickup with condenser mic (loved this)
Ebony fretboard
Englemann Spruce top
Rosewood back and sides

Any quick help or opinions please?


----------



## J7string

This is a biased response, so bear with me...

I am a Seagull addict. Since I discovered them when I worked at GC, they are the only acoustics that I've played. The amount of worksmanship and care put into an instrument at the price ranges is unbeatable. Plus the tone that comes from them at the prices their sold at is pretty damn impressive. I own a Seagull Artist Series Mosaic and it is the best acoustic guitar I have ever owned. It has a lot of warmth, modesty in tone, yet it has a bite all to it's own. I have a few more Seagull's on my shopping list, and I don't think the big dogs (other than PRS) can contend anymore.

And as for the SWS series, the quality and features are amazing.

- All solid wood
- Compound curve top (allows the top to withstand pressure from the strings and fretboard digging into the top without affecting the tops ability to resonate)
- Integrated set neck
- Pressure tested top (ensures that each top is a quality piece of wood that will resonate very well)
- Two way truss rod
- Tapered headstock for greater tuning stability

To me... You can't go wrong with Seagull.


----------



## FMG

I currently own a Taylor 314ce but have played a load of Seagull guitars in the past. For me, Seagull comes out on top. Far better playability and value for money. The extra space on the fretboard really suits fingerstyle playing. I'll probably sell my Taylor and buy a Seagull Artist Mosaic model in the future. Can't comment on the Yamaha though!


----------



## tedtan

When buying a guitar (especially an acoustic) its best to forget the specs and go out and get your hands on a bunch of guitars. One of them will get your attention and beg you to take it home with you. THAT's the one for you, and you'll know it when you play it.


----------



## Wings of Obsidian

Went out and played. Found nothing, absolutely nothing of interest, in our crappy music store, but I went to a shop owned by a buddy who pedals used guitars via consignment....and I found a few Seagulls. Older, of course. Tried them out.

Verdict: I agree with every word you guys said about them. (My buddy, Kim Forbes of ONAN, recommended them to me). And once an acoustic ages....OOOHHHH DAT TONE GETS SO MUCH BETTER! So, I did my calculations and found a BRAND NEW Seagull Maritime SWS Mini-Jumbo (seemed it would fit my playing best with the shorter scale length, larger nut, and more beneficiary string-spacing) and bought it for $414.

Note: the regular price can be anywhere from $899 down to $699. I haggled and got a pure steal for $414!!!!! BRAND NEW!!!!!


----------



## Wings of Obsidian




----------



## Overtone

I doubt you can find one but if you see Baden, try it. Some haven't been as good but the one I bought is just incredibly playable and loud... tapping and legato actually work


----------



## FMG

Sweet dude, happy to hear you found the right guitar. And you got such a good deal on that!


----------



## Wings of Obsidian

FMG said:


> Sweet dude, happy to hear you found the right guitar. And you got such a good deal on that!



Thanks brother! She arrives sometime today via UPS. Can't wait to check it out and get that first bit of playing in. 
^-^


----------

